# Papal cart users - how do you manage inventory?



## Elevate(r) (Aug 12, 2005)

Is there anyway to manage inventory through Paypal? I've searched but have yet to find anything. My worry is that since I am not going to print many tees, I don't want to take orders for something that I have sold out of before I have a chance to manually updated what is available on the site.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

That cannot be done directly through paypal shopping cart. You could use a free program like zen cart that has that function and then just offer paypal as the payment method.


----------



## Elevate(r) (Aug 12, 2005)

I've been trying to learn how to use zen cart.... but it's been a VERY slow process. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

It takes time and patience, certainly. You'll have to be willing to delve into working with some php if you want to fully customize the site to your tastes.


----------



## Elevate(r) (Aug 12, 2005)

PHP is where I run into trouble... html working with a web page editor... no sweat. Time to jump into the server side of things I guess.


----------

